# Buying A Bandsaw



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

First, thank you for the warm welcome to Lumberjocks!

I am about to buy a bandsaw. I know this topic has been discussed in many threads. Over the past few days, I have searched here on LumberJocks, and other forums including Fine woodworking, and Grizzly seems to get very positive ratings from most people.

As mentioned in previous posts, Grizzly just won best value from FWW while Laguna was best overall.

A little background on me and what I am trying to do. First, I only have a few hours a week,at most, to enjoy woodworking and will probably never be able to do more than 10 hours a week - even when retired. I use hadntools a lot and can joint edges by hand, if necessary. I mention this because I would like to use the bandsaw for resawing, curves and ripping in place of a table saw - i am flexible here but would at least try this before buying a table saw.

i would like to buy one saw that I can keep for a very long time. I feel confident that if I bought the Laguna, I would be buying a top saw and would be happy - but I hate wasting money and I am not convinced that the extra expense is worth it. the baldor motor does add value imho.

So, that leads me to the new 14" Grizzly. I don't need a huge saw and I think this probably fits my needs. The truth is, though, that the reason I am focussed on this model (G0457) is that it was written up in FWW. If they chose the 17" or 19" model, I would be looking at that one. Seems a little random to me.

Any suggestions about how to make a selection with all of the models out there?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Chris,

You are right in that this has come up several times. In general with Grizzley, Powermatic, Jet. Laguna, Delta at the 14" or greater size you are getting a quality saw irrespective of the brand. I happen to own a Powermatic and am completely satisfied with the saw. But I just happen to like Powermatic tools. Two things I would strongly suggest you consider, irrespective of the brand, is to get a riser block and toss the blade that comes with the saw. Get a Timberwolf or Woodslicer blade for your saw. Either of these is a great performer. You will need a 1/4" blade for general use and a 3/4" blade if you do any resaw work. With a riser block you will need a larger blade. For instance my Powermatic comes standard with a 95 1/2" blade but with the riser block it has to use a 105" one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

The GO457 is the same model I have on my wish list. They don't make a riser block for this saw but it has a 10" cutting height and resaw fence out of the box. The 2hp motor should be plenty strong enough to handle anything you throw at it. I currently own a Grizzly cabinet saw, dust collector, and 8" jointer and have been extremely happy with these.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the G0555 w/ entender block… like it.

Laguna is the Cadillac of the bunch, for sure…

I'd call the Grizzly G0555 more like a good Chevy / Ford… in comparison…

They both get you from one place to another…

If you are looking to resaw sheets 12"++ in height, I would suggest thinking past the Chevy/Ford level… & into the Mercury class++ getting what your budget can stand w/o being stretched too far… like a 17"+ tool.

Also remember… the bigger the saw, the more expensive the blades get… because they're longer! 

A friend of mine has the Grizzly 17" machine and really likes it…

BTW… *W E L C O M E . . . A B O A R D !!*


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I really like the idea of getting a great value more than getting the best saw at any cost. I am concerned, however, that I buy one thinking that it's a good value and find out later that I saved money but didn't get what I wanted.

Bottom line, this input is really valuable - it makes me think that the Grizz may be the right one.

i was concerned about the blade size until I saw that I can get a 1/2" wood slicer stock or a timberwolf to fit.

I will keep looking but I am getting closer.

Thanks again - all other comments are welcomed.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have the GO555 too, it's great band saw. their customer service is better than anyone's I've ever dealt with. They are american when you call and when you email they get back to you in less than 24 hours. 
The only problem i've had with mine is that 2 of the bearings, a thrust and a guide, froze up. It was no problem to order and replace.
and as for blade size, they use the standard 93 1/2.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a powermatic 14" with a riser block. I looked at Grizzly 17" and Laguna and in the end chose this saw because the Laguna was just too much money and did not go with Grizz because in the end, I don't see resawing more than 10" or so. The only real advantage to going with a larger saw to me is the resaw capacity.

The Powermatic has an advantage int hat it co,es stock with starter guides and tension. Any saw I would have gotten like Jet or Delta would have made me want to add that later and in the end would have cost more. To me, carter guides can make almost any saw a great saw.. but at a price.

Secret to me is having a big enough resaw capacity, a motor big enough to do the jobs I need and a great guide and tension system.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

I just thought of another question that I would like to hear comments about. Laguna makes a big deal about their guides and they are different. Are they really that good? And if so, is it worth the extra cost for this saw, given that the saw is so highly recommended?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Chris, I have a Minimax 24" bandsaw and used to have their 20". If you are really planning on doing a bit of resawing, I recommend you purchase a 20" or bigger. The larger diameter wheels extend the life of the blade. The reason I bought a Minimax is because the frame is very strong and can handle the pressures needed to get proper tension on the blade. I believe Laguna is now making some better saws than they used to. I also recommend you use carbide toothed bandsaw blades to get longevity and great cuts. As far as Laguna guides, I have a set of their ceramic guides on the 24" Minimax and they really work great. They quiet the saw down a lot and will extend the life of the blade. The blades do not get hot. Granted, these bigger saws do cost more, but they are worth it in the long run. John


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

the Laguna guides are great. so is the carters. Each have their pros and cons


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

don't have a band saw but a hearty welcome enjoy

pommy aka andy


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

41468.81 in reply to 41468.80

It was a tough decision so thank you to everyone here for the great input and advice.

I placed my order for a Minimax E16 bandsaw last week. It came down to four manufacturers: Felder, Minimax, Laguna and Grizzly. I was able to see the minimax MM16 in a home shop referred to me by Minimax and speak with an owner of the E16. I also visited the Wilmington, DE Felder office and saw the N4400. Grizzly supplied two mailing addresses within 1.5 hours of my house (no phone or email - and I did not follow up with snailmail) and Laguna was unable to find an owner close by, so I did not see machines from either manufacturer. laguna does have a show in Richmond in June and I had planned to see their saws there.

In reading through the comments on this site, and Finewoodworking, I thought the quality of all the machines I was looking at was similar. However, I did favor the Italian built machines over the Taiwanese machines and was a little suspicious of the Bulgarian made Laguna - this is purely a feeling and really played very little in my decision.

In the end, minimax came through with a great price and threw in a miter gauge. The mobility kit is standard as is the footbrake with micro switch. They also reduced shipping costs; the E16 won out.

Grizzly does not offer a footbrake with micro switch on their 17 inch model and neither does the N440. The N4400 was the most expensive of the bunch - but has the largest motor.

To make my decision, I compared the bandsaws head-to-head on a spreadsheet. I priced out the options and used ordinal values for things like euro-mobility kits versus standard after-market mobility kits. This method gave me a final delivered price and a relative ranking for each machine. Obviously, many of the rankings were based on my personal perceived value of the item.

I was impressed with all of the people I dealt with at all four companies and felt like any of the machines would have been a good purchase.

I am having an electrician run a 220 line to my garage - this week - and should be up and running this weekend.

Thanks again!


----------



## Amir1234 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Chris, hope you are still active on this site. Now that you have had your E16 bandsaw for almost a year. How do you rate it? I am interested in being able to cut stright lines (Resaw) easily and quickly. And of course, ease of adjustments, such as blade change, tension, guides, etc. Is it stright forward and quick, or is it like my 14" Delta that…...........................

Thanks
Amir


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Amir,

In fact, I do not have the E16. Here's the story. I did receive it and did test it. It does cut well. There were several issues that I discussed with the sales rep; they ultimately agreed to take it back. My mistake was to order the E16 and not the MM16. MiniMax as a company, both the sales rep and the home office people were great. Very responsive and helpful. If I had bought the MM16 - i would still have it.

Part of my trouble with the E16 was related to expectations; e.g., I wanted the doors to open independently, as advertised, and they actually do not. Another problem was that part of my analysis was based on the hypothesis that, all things being equal, heavier bandsaws are better than lighter ones. The weight listed on the sight was off by over 100lbs. The fence was not exactly square - they agreed to send me a new one. There were other issues that I cannot really remember.

The bottom line is this, at $1,700 with shipping, which is what I think I paid, I thought I had over paid and was frustrated that I did not get exactly what I thought i was getting. I had done a lot of research and, being a numbers guy, compared all of the contenders on a spreasheet. The E16 won - based on some bad information.

Despite all of this, the saw is pretty good and may still have been a good choice for my 1/2 garage woodshop.

I had a delta 14" previously - you cannot even compare them. It's really night and day. Resawing was easy - I used a 1/2" woodslicer. You'll need to build a resaw fence. I love the european guides! Overall, a very good saw, but over priced. If you have space - look at the MM16.

I ended up with the Grizzly GO514X2. For the money, pretty good saw. I like many of the features. I do not like the guides. The resaw fence, in theory, is a great idea, but mine was not flat. They sent me another one without objections. Again, service is excellent at Grizzly - but I have had to call more than once.

If I had it to do again - I would spend the money to get the best.

i am happy to speak with you about this further, if you like.

Chris


----------



## Amir1234 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris,

Thanks much for your reply, and how timely it was that I read it today. I was almost ready to order!!

I have also been researching those same brands, plus Agazzani. I was down to GO514×2, MM E16 and the Laguna 3000 series. I went to Grizzly show room in PA. The saw looked good, but a little sloppy and a bit bumpy, no nickle test needed. They said it was because of the mobile base! Agazzani is a mystery, there isn't enough information on it. I called one of the resources they had listed, while they did not give a bad review, they didn't sound that enthusiastic either.

I looked at the Hammer brand, and it did look a bit on the light side. I suspect the E16 is the same.

So, the question is, if you didn't have the extra cash (like me) to go for the best, would you still buy any of these? Or would you try to live with your 14" Delta.

How do you like your saw? Is the drift adjustment easy with the change of blade?................

Thanks Much

Amir


----------



## dandydon (Feb 22, 2010)

Amir and Chris,

Though these posting are rather old, I am in the market for a new band saw and wanted to know which saws you both finally purchased, why, and are you satisfied with your purchases? I'm hoping enough time has elapsed since this last posted message for both of you to have made your purchases and know if you feel you made the right decisions. Needless to say, like you, it's been overwhelming trying to decide which saw to purchase.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Qouted *"The bottom line is this, at $1,700 with shipping, which is what I think I paid, I thought I had over paid and was frustrated that I did not get exactly what I thought i was getting."*

I think you made the right decision to return it (with full refund?). I would do the same if I were in your shoe.
Since I'm still searching and researching to buying a real decent BS for that amount of money, I'm interested to know what BS you purchased.
Thanks for sharing valuable info.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Don and Marsol,

As I said above, I bought the Grizzly GO514X2. To get this saw up to the standards that I expected, it took a while and a lot of calls to grizzly. Ultimately, I needed new guides - and I really do not like their design - a new re-saw fence, and had to shim the table on one side to avoid bumping into the blade slot. Service at Grizzly is great and many of the people with whom I spoke were woodworkers and could understand my problems and frustrations - that helps.

Had I to do it again, I would probably opt for spending more money. The MM16 would be high on my list, but I don't really like the resaw fence. I did not get the opportunity to see the laguna saws in person, but hear great things about them. Their video tells a good story. I did visit the Hammer shop and although their saw is a little lighter than I might like, the only hold back there was the lack of a brake pedal. For the money, when you see a sale, it's not a bad option. I spoke with a salesman named Geoff - very helpful.

I recently saw the new Powermatic saw - if you have unlimited money, this might be the one. It doesn't seem like a great value, just a great saw.

After working with the Grizzly for a while, it has performed adequately. When you compare prices, delivered it was about $1500, I think, it is a pretty good saw. I have been able to re-saw 12 inch walnut using the 3/4 inch wood slicer blade. That's not bad. It has plenty of power. The fit and finish are excellent. The real problems are related to set-up and adjustments and parts that are not built to last. For example, even if you like the bald guide system, when the set screws on the Grizzly guides were tightened using the supplied wrench, the screw cut into the off-set cam shaft which made fine-tuning virtually impossible. These parts were replaced and I now tighten by hand - not easy feat since the set screw has a round head.

So, if money is the primary driver, Grizzly provides a good machine at a very good price. It you can spend a little more and are planning to keep the saw for 10-20 years, you may want to pay up for a different brand. I will say, however, that the blade guides are one of my big issues with the Grizzly and two things are important to take away from that; first, I may be able to change the guides; and second, this is a personal preference - I really like the European guides - so easy to adjust! You may really like this style.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Chris for the elaborative and infomative answer. It's good to read some tools reviews contained in related magazines (presuming it's not a bias one). But to get second opinion directly from independent user like yourself in this case who actually have experienced it in the real sense is much better.
Thank you Chris for sharing the info.

Have an nice day.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

You are quite welcome - Good Luck!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Crisc, I do not know if you already bought your saw or not. If you did not yet get your saw, I recommand that you check the harbor Freight 14".
You can read on this forum and elsewhere many good reviews for this very inexpensive band saw. 
My self I just bought one used, but hardly ever used, for $100.00.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32208

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1263

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/952


----------



## Amir1234 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don, for good or bad, I also ended up with a Griz. 19" Extreme series with electronic breaks. It is an okay saw, nothing to write home about. If your budget won't allow more, this one will do the job. If you have the money, buy a higher models of Minimax, Laguna, etc. But not their economy models, as I have talked to a few un-happy owners. And remember, you can suffer once, when you are paying for a good tool, but enjoy the of its days in your shop, or the other way around.

Good luck
Amir


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have not been online for a while for a number of different reasons - all related to running my business in this economy!

Anyway, I know that the question of which bandsaw to buy continues to be actively discussed and with good reason. I have found it really difficult to find the right saw for me - until recently, I think.

I do not have a table saw and have done all of my milling by hand with bench planes. I use the bandsaw to rip and cross cut, unless the throat capacity cannot accommodate the cut in which case I use a handsaw or, more recently, my festool circular saw.

I ended up selling my Grizzly. You may read above some of the problems I had with it, and I will freely admit that I am very particular about my bandsaw and really expected more from the Grizz. It definitely had some innovative features, but in the end, although customer support was fantastic, they had great difficulty supplying me with a flat table. This would not have been a big deal except that since the blade opening ran perpendicular to the blade, and the far side was higher than the near side, I could not cross cut nor could I rip or re-saw without hitting this bump.

To be fair, Grizzly replaced this table, even after the warranty was up and I am still very impressed with their service and company values. It really is a good company and I think they can supply a great value.

So, after getting the saw up to a condition that I felt was better than could be supplied on a new one - since I had quite a few parts replaced, I sold the saw. I would not have felt comfortable selling it unless it was in the best condition possible.

After continuing my search for a great saw and a great value, I think there are several possibilities out there. I listed those earlier on in this thread.

I opted for the Hammer N4400. I plan to write a complete review of this saw, with pictures if I can figure out how, but for now, let me say that the service was exceptional and that, although I have only had the saw for a few days, I love it. Very solid, very smooth and great power. The fit and finish is great and It seems, so far, to be the exact right saw for me.

The group at Felder in Wilmington are knowledgeable, friendly, helpful and not pushy! It's a great organization.

Let me use the saw for a few weeks and then I will post a full review.

Chris


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have 11 of grizzlys major tools and I am ordering no.12 today It is their new 10" surface sander.. I have never had any major problem with any of their tools. some are 14 years old my band saw is 13 years old and it runs like the day I got it.
Chuck


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Chuck,

I am glad to hear it! Good news for you and as I said, I really think that Grizzly is a good company that continues to get better.

There is also a personal aspect to tool selection that I cannot deny. Just as I don't think that Hammer is right for everyone, I also know that Grizzly isn't right for everyone.

Like you, I am thrilled with my new saw the N4400, but will write up the review after I have really used it. I am confident that it will meet or exceed my expectations based upon my experience with it so far.

Good luck with your new machine!

Chris


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

That Minimax looks like a kick azz bandsaw, Chris
From how you describe your time allotment, we are very similar woodworkers.
I have a 14" Griz mainly b/c of cost and dealer availability. Your 16" Mini is much more powerful and I like the location of the dust port….a weakness on the Go555's IMHO
Good purchase, keep us posted and maybe do a review.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, Scott,
I do plan to post a full review, but I have the Hammer 4400, which truly is a great saw - at least so far. I have found no faults. I just resawed a piece of walnut, not too wide, about 4 inches, as I was adjusting the saw for squareness. I cut a 1/32 inch piece of veneer and it looks perfect.

Chris


----------



## stubby47 (Mar 7, 2011)

Chris
Your experience with the MiniMax and other Bandsaws has been very timely for me. I just sold and old General that I had upgraded with a Kreg fence and better bearing guides. Now I was looking at a Laguna or some comparable machine, including the Grizzly GO514X2. after reading your comments I searched Hammer N4400 and found a review on the Woodworkers Institute.com, which not only raved about the quality of machine but the price was stated as being just less than 850 Pounds Sterling, - or the equivalent to US$1,400.

I also contacted MiniMax by email to request details and prices on their 16" and 18" models. I received a tel call within 30 minutes confirming my request was received and promising an email by this evening. However the local rep confirmed the 18" model S 45N is discontinued. So I will be gettiing information on the 16" & the 20". S 400P and S 500P models. But this is a diversion from the purpose of my post.

After seeing the Hammer N4400 review I then searched for the Felder sites - European and US and found more details on the Hammer, along with a great video demo and the use of jigs to mill small logs etc. Looks like every small shop owner's dream. However the price they now quote for this model is $2,250 - don't know if that includes shipping - probably not. Just wnated toknow if this is close to what you recently paid for the Hammer? Did you also buy the table extension, the sanding band, the mobility kit or any other accessories?

What kind of blade came with the unit?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There are a lot of good saws on the market in the over 14" size.
Under 14" are of dubious usefulness to the furnituremaker - not
because of capacity, but because of diminished quality in most 
smaller saws made today.

I like a larger saw that can take a 1" wide blade because then you can
use carbide tipped.

There may be some narrower carbide blades. I haven't looked lately.

Most people new to the bandsaw think it is a tool for cutting curves.

While it can cut curves, I maintain that the bandsaw is most useful to
the furnituremaker in straight cuts. Hence the usefulness of the wider
carbide-tipped blades.

Of course the bandsaw can cut curves, but for that a 12" or 14" saw is
fine and in a lot of cases a scrollsaw or saber saw is an easier to set up
tool for making the accurate curved cut.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

I am traveling and don't have my documentation for the saw with me, but I think I paid $1895 and got 3 blades. This was their year-end sale. The blades are Hammer and, as I said, actually worked pretty good. Like Loren, I use the saw for ripping, re-sawing; etc., and so I haven't looked at the two small blades. The one in the machine is a 3/4 inch blade and cut quality was similar to the wood slicer I had - which I liked.

I live close to the Wilmington, DE distribution center so I picked up the saw. The guys at the shop loaded it for me, we chatted about woodworking and what I was planning to do with the saw - very good group. I don't like pushy sales people and when i spend a lot of money for a tool, I like to have the opportunity to speak with the tech support guys and the office manager. All of this is expected there and they do a great job. So, while I can't say the N4400 is the best saw (it may be!), it is the best saw for me and I am a pretty tough critic.

From what I can tell, I think the MM16 is a great saw - my problem was with the original MM, and I guess others feel the same since it is discontinued - not the MM16.

Finally, I really like the value of the N4400. Top quality for a great price.


----------



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I was in the market last year and after looking over the sandsaw market and my cash I decided on a Shop Fox. The cost of shipping and the damages that sometimes happen decided me to spend the extra $35 and get one local. The Shop Fox is as far as I can tell pertty much like a Jet with ball bearing guide's . I have been very please'd with the saw. I set it up and once I got the rip fence corrected for drift it cuts very straight. I haven't tried any curved cuts yet , but cutting tendons and such is does a reslly good job. Would I buy another? you bet. I also would consider a Delta if you like the standard guide blocks. For really tight curved cuts and using a 1/8th " blade the guide blocks with Cool blocks are better choice. Then again a scroll saw will make that kind of cut in most woods if you have accesss to one. 
Mark


----------



## MikeinMD (Mar 3, 2011)

Chris,

Thanks for the feedback on this saw and your honest experience with Grizzly and Minimax. I am impressed with Grizzly's other machinery, but don't feel that the bandsaw fits me.

I am trying to decide between this saw and the Asian made Laguna 3000 series, particularly the LT 18 3000 and the LT14 SUV, however, Hammer's office is only 1.5 hrs from my home in MD. I am aware about the CS issues with Laguna but am willing to take the chance because I have been having great discussions with them.

Did the saw come packed standing straight up or was it laid on its side in the crate? Also, what is your opinion on the tensioning mechanism build quality/strength? Thats the only picture I haven't seen of the new version of this saw.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Mike,

First, let me say that if you like Grizzly, the saw I had did have some good features and did cut well. part of the problem I had was personal preference and part was build quality - so you may want to look there.

Having said that, the Hammer is an impressive machine that gave me the immediate impression of solid and precision build. The table is flat and very solid, the fence system is strong and smooth, the table tilts -10 degrees and +45 degrees and the scale is fully graduated.

The saw was fully wrapped and very securely packaged. When I first saw it, it was standing up. I had a cargo van, so we laid it down along its spine. The guys at the shop bolted 4×4s to the base so that it would not tip or shift.

I have not examined the tension spring since I first bought the saw, in November - it was delivered last week because it was a new model - but at that time I was very happy with the quality and build strength. In practice, it has been great. i also like the window that allows one to easily see the tension guide - it's a small thing but it helps.

Mike, I would definitely recommend that you visit Hammer in DE. Geoff is the salesman I have dealt with and I really like him. Ruan runs the office and he's smart and personable. They will make you feel welcome. Personally, I like having them close enough that I can visit.

If you do decide to visit, i would be pleased to show you my saw and run some wood through it. I am in North Wilmingtone DE, about 20 minutes away.

Chris


----------



## MikeinMD (Mar 3, 2011)

Chris,

Thank you for the info - I just started to talk with both guys and have been extremely pleasant to talk with. After weeks of almost pulling my hair out, I have it narrowed down to the Hammer N4400 or the Laguna LT18 3000 series.

Decisions decisions - on paper, the Laguna LT18 3000 has better specs but the Hammer has European build quality and east coast support. I know as a fact I won't need more than the 12" resaw capacity.


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Mike,

Good luck! And please take my invitation seriously! Seeing is believing!

Chris


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife had purchased a 17" Grizzly for my birthday last month. She knew that I had been looking at them, and like you, had done the research and was drawn to Grizzly for the price and positive feedback on the product. I can only say that I love it!
I had bought 2 extra blades for it, both Grizzly, 1/8 " and 1". Wish I would have gotten the Timberwolf brand. I could never get the 1/8" blade to track straight and it finally ended up breaking. I sent Grizzly an e-mail and let them know that I had spent 2 hours on trying to get it to track straight and that it may have been a bad blade, with the weld not being straight. They responded, (actual response below) from them.

Dear Chuck,

Thank you for your email dated February 27, 2011.

I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing a problem getting 1/8" blades to track on your G0513P Polar Bear Series Bandsaw. Narrow blades like the 1/8" blade can prove difficult to track on larger width bandsaw tires. It takes very little influence from the surface of the tire to change the tracking of the blade. Setup of the blade guides can also influence the tracking of narrow blades. To track 1/8" blades on tires that are 1" and wider the wheels must be properly paralleled to each other and the tracking adjustment made gradually until the blade is centered on the wheels. Depending on the radius of your cut, you may be able to use 3/16" or 1/4" blades. Below I have included information on making radius cuts and the recommended blade width to make those cuts.

Blade Width Minimum Radius of Cut
1/8" 3/16" 
3/16" 5/16" 
1/4" 5/8" 
3/8" 1 1/2" 
1/2" 2 1/2" 
5/8" 4" 
3/4" 5 1/2" 
1" 7"

I apologize for any inconvenience this situation may have caused. If we may be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us. You are a valued customer, and we look forward to serving your future woodworking and metalworking needs.

Sincerely,

Jason
Technical Service
Grizzly Industrial, Inc.
EN #942

I was hoping they would send me a new blade. I have ordered a 1/4 " Timberwolf blade and hope it does better. I have sharpened the 1/2" blade that came with the saw and it needs sharpening again. As I, said I should have bought the Timberwolf blades from the start.

Good luck,

Chuck


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Chuck,
As a woodworker, I am always thrilled to hear that my fellow woodworkers are happy with their tools! Good luck and keeps making dust!

Chris


----------



## chrisc (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,
It's been a while but I just got a note asking about the Hammer N4400 and the A3-31. I have pasted a link to a website I am woring on, very slowly, in which I can document the tools I use and the work I do on an old sailboat. So, for those interested in the beginnings of my thoughts on the N4400 with pics, please take a look here.

https://sites.google.com/site/mabelscassetete/home/in-the-shop/tool-reviewa/hammer-n4400-band-saw

Chris


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

The saw is really good looking. Besides being new, the style is so modern and the color is light to the eyes. It has a very nice setup too! ne thing that makes us common is that we both like the foot brake. I have no experience with a Hammer bandsaw but as I can see it, this machine is really amazing!


----------

